# Looking to Jam in Southern Saskatchewan



## sask99 (Aug 22, 2014)

46 year-old guitarst looking to jam with muscians who are into the same music. I listen to a huge variety but really interested in southern rock/old Country. Bands like Tom Petty, Drive-By Truckers, Steve Earle, Johnny Cash, Waylon, ZZ Top, Neil Young, Jason Isbell Ryan Bingham, Skynyrd, Fogerty, Raging Slab, Justin Townes Earle...
I live 30 min from Regina, looking to see musicians in my area


----------

